
LIME: Explaining the predictions of any Machine Learning classifier - logancg
https://github.com/marcotcr/lime
======
brudgers
Blog post:
[http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~marcotcr/blog/lime/](http://homes.cs.washington.edu/~marcotcr/blog/lime/)

Paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.04938v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1602.04938v1.pdf)

